

Boosting brain matter by learning like a child. - MrDunham
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2011/03/28/1103217108

======
nyellin
The original title was more interesting, but I guess it was too long.

 _Learning new color names produces rapid increase in gray matter in the
intact adult human cortex_

